# How to access rediffmail through outlook



## ra_sriniketan (Aug 24, 2007)

I want to access rediffmail through outlook.Plz tell me how to configure it.


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 24, 2007)

ra_sriniketan said:
			
		

> I want to access rediffmail through outlook.Plz tell me how to configure it.



Not possible.

For this feature, use GMAIL, GAWAB, BLUEBOTTLE OR SADIKHOV MAIL SERVICE


----------



## ra_sriniketan (Aug 24, 2007)

Some sites say that the pop 3 address is pop.rediffmail.com and the smtp address is smtp.rediffmail.com.I have tried those but not working.


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 24, 2007)

ra_sriniketan said:
			
		

> Some sites say that the pop 3 address is pop.rediffmail.com and the smtp address is smtp.rediffmail.com.I have tried those but not working.


And they won't coz they are for Premium users!


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 24, 2007)

ra_sriniketan said:
			
		

> I want to access rediffmail through outlook.Plz tell me how to configure it.



Just subscribe to POP Access by paying Rs 399 per year. Its better to use gmail as it gives pop access for free + almost no ads + access to host of other services like blogger.com,orkut, picasa etc.


----------



## almighty (Aug 24, 2007)

ya rediff gives pop feature to Premium acounts only 
better to use gmail or yahoo (co.in)


----------



## casanova (Aug 26, 2007)

You can try autoforwarding to gmail and download via pop3 from gmail


----------



## ranjan2001 (Aug 26, 2007)

If ur sole purpose is to read ur rediffmail without logging to  rediffmail via browser then use "*eprompter*"

It a mail notification utility & can read mails from rediffmail/gmail/yahoo & many others. No need for paying to yahoo or rediffmail premium account.

I use  it & it works fine.



			
				casanova said:
			
		

> You can try autoforwarding to gmail and download via pop3 from gmail


this will only work if u have a paid account on rediffmail..............which he doesnt have.


----------



## freakbdry (Feb 20, 2008)

y z reddif so stingent cha..!
hu ll pay money 4 such a waste service..!
rediff sux..!


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 20, 2008)

^^What was the need to open this six month old thread again?


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 20, 2008)

freakbdry said:


> y z reddif so stingent cha..!
> hu ll pay money 4 such a waste service..!
> rediff sux..!


What's the need to bump such an old thread ? BTW, why don't you ask this question to rediff  ?


----------

